# June GTA Shrimper Meet



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Date and Time: June 26 (Thursday) 7PM-9PM 
Location: !!! It will be held at a member's place in Pickering (near Dixie and Kingston, minutes off 401/Whites Road). 

If you are coming, please shoot me a PM and I will let you know the address. Since this in a member's place, please be courteous. You will see many shrimp and fish tanks, some rare to find stuff too.


First come (PM) first serve, we might have to limit the number of attendees. We can have an outdoor one in July to utilize the short summer we have, or have it in my place if I can finish tidying up my shrimproom ;-)


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Count me in!



randy said:


> Date and Time: June 26 (Thursday) 7PM-9PM
> Location: !!! It will be held at a member's place in Pickering (near Dixie and Kingston, minutes off 401/Whites Road).
> 
> If you are coming, please shoot me a PM and I will let you know the address. Since this in a member's place, please be courteous. You will see many shrimp and fish tanks, some rare to find stuff too.
> ...


Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Bummer, yet again I can't come! Always seem to have meetings scheduled for the meet up nights...


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I will be driving out from Oakville (QEW and Trafalgar) if people are interested in car pooling


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

We'll be in a member's shrimp/fish room for this meet, so space is limited. We do still have a few more spots so if you're interested please let me know asap so I can PM you the address. 

For people who have RSVP'd, the meet is on the coming Thursday @ 7pm. See you there !


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

A big thanks to the host! It was great to see everyone.


----------

